# Connecting hose to indoor faucet



## Ugur (Dec 31, 2016)

Hi Everyone. So this may sound a very simple problem to solve but I need some advice. How can I connect a hose to the kitchen or bathroom faucet? I couldn't find an adaptor at Canadian Tire. I just need a simple adaptor to connect the hose (I have 1/2 inch rubber hose) to sink or bathtub faucet. Does anyone know where I should be looking at? I thought this would be a simple thing to find. Either a rubber connector with clamp or a snap-on one would be fine. The ones for the garden faucets don't fit to the indoor faucets at my place. Thanks!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

sorry got it all buggered


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

want to post a picture of your faucet for me??

lots of times you have to unscrew the screen trap cover thing to get the adaptor on there.









that might not be any help but I'm working with what I got

it is a half inch mpt thread on my faucet so anything will work that you can match that up to. If you are willing to sacrifice a garden hose end just buy a pex connected brass 1/2 inch npt (female) screw over then hose clamp the cut end of the pipe to it.


----------



## Ugur (Dec 31, 2016)

First one is the bathroom faucet and the other one kitchen sink with tap covers removed.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

https://goo.gl/images/SZxQHJ

that should work. Anywhere that has plumbing should have them. Then just hose clamp a garden hose to the barb.

Proper adapter would be nice, but if you can't find one.


----------



## Ugur (Dec 31, 2016)

Thanks! I will check it out


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

might work. If not your out a whole 3 dollars 

I have been trying to find one around here to try it out for you


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/aw/d/B0040...0_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=faucet+to+hose+adapter

Plan B


----------



## Ugur (Dec 31, 2016)

Thanks Mark.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

I got my last one from a wine making supply store.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

See if the aerator screws off it it does do what mark suggests. Sometimes in kitchens they don't buy worth a shot


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I have an adapter for my tap (got it at Rona, but needed 2 parts for it to work.

Now what I do is place a bucket in my tub, add a pump with a hose attached, and plug in the pump with an extension cord. After a minute or so, I usually have the flow rate from the bathtub faucet equal to the pump flow rate. When I attached the hose to the sink faucet, it interfered with everyone else's ability to use the sink. This is usually a bit slower than directly attaching hose to the faucet (depending on the spare pump you use) but in our busy household, its a less obtrusive alternative. Something to consider if you can't find an adapter that works.

Anthony


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

I use the quick release adapter you can get @ Rona and hook my Python up to that ... works real well but not as fast as Anthony's system. 

You need to have the type of faucet that has the removable aerator though otherwise the adapter won't work. Last adapter I bought a week ago had an aerator too ... it's a tiny bit slower but it means water going into the tank is oxygenated going in. Fpr me this system works because draining and filling through the Python means one hook up.

One thing to remember is most well water or municipal water is pretty much oxygen depleted coming out of the tap ... just something else to consider.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I used the same pump in bucket method of filling/topping up tanks.
I put an in line ball valve to allow me to control the flow or shut it off to move it to another tank.

I use a curved j shaped pipe upside down to hang on the edge of the tank.

Warning you may need to hold it or clamp it in place depending on volume and pressure.


----------

